

Ask HN: Would you like an IRC server? - yeahyeahs

The "feature requests" thread is pretty much dead so I'm putting this up here too.
I'd really like an IRC server for Hacker News, where we could discuss about pretty much everything related to Hacker News and it would be easier to find a partner or make friends. What do you think?
======
gharbad
irc.freenode.net #hackernews

~~~
SingAlong
it's irc.freenode.net #startups

~~~
yeahyeahs
Oh, my bad. I didn't know. But this isn't official or in any way related to
Hacker News, right?

~~~
SingAlong
#startups is where you'll find most people from Hacker News and YC.

